# Should I investigate? Not sure what it is



## merkaba (Apr 11, 2013)

I came across this bike today and would like to go check it out but I'm not sure what it is or if it's even legit. I don't know much about high wheel bikes so any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking, Collin


----------



## pelletman (Apr 12, 2013)

I wouldn't put much energy into it


----------



## merkaba (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## merkaba (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 12, 2013)

merkaba said:


> I came across this bike today and would like to go check it out but I'm not sure what it is or if it's even legit. I don't know much about high wheel bikes so any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking, Collin
> View attachment 91945
> View attachment 91946
> View attachment 91947
> View attachment 91948




There are people that will pay a good price for this type. But check to see if the
rear wheel is original to the bike. From the photos you provided , it appears like
it's a replacement. Check into the Wheelmen-Antique Bicycles.
www.thewheelmen.org/  They may provide the answers.

    If you're looking to buy because you like it for yourself & the price is right for
you...I say...go for it.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 13, 2013)

*Ditto*

I think 2Jakes is steering you in the right direction - also looks to be legit....but the wheelman will be able to advise.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are interested in the bike, get more pictures, close ups of different areas, but in my opinion it isn't worth the time.  It appears to be something someone fabricated and not very well at that.  If you have to ask if that rear wheel doesn't belong there....

In other words "Don't bother"

If you want a second opinion post it on the Wheelmen site and I'll tell you the same thing there.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2013)

pelletman said:


> In other words "Don't bother"
> 
> If you want a second opinion post it on the Wheelmen site and I'll tell you the same thing there.




Opinions are many . Stay positive.
 I'm sure there are fine folks @ the Wheelmen. Good Luck !


----------



## merkaba (Apr 18, 2013)

I decided to pass on this one as there were some issues with it. I'll keel looking for the right bike. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I would trust pelletman in this situation. He knows a thing or two bout them more-than-a-penny farthings.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 21, 2013)

I just looked at those pictures again and noticed the muffler clamps holding the ends of the fork to the wheel.  Pretty sure I haven't seen that on any originals!  

Merkaba what are you looking for in a high wheel?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 21, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I think I would trust pelletman in this situation. He knows a thing or two bout them more-than-a-penny farthings.




Agree, he is THE person I'd go to first with any questions on them.


----------

